# Are you going to be near Spartanburg, SC? Do you have $99? BMW has a DEAL for you!!



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I am cross posting this, because it seems to belong here as much as in General BMW. Mods, I think this might be worthy of a stickie, if you do.

I guess it is kind of like the 101 Experience, but anyone can choose to do this.......even a Merc or Audi owner could do it since their brands don't offer such a thing. :eeps:

-----------------

I've never seen anything about this on Bimmerfest.

Would you like to have the Ultimate BMW Experience? (It's not really the Ultimate experience. I think that would have to be reserved for doing ED and then PCD.)

Today I found out something I did not know. I am going to be in Asheville, NC this summer, so I'm planning to drive down to Greer and do a plant tour and check out the Performance Center. Today I planned to call to see if I needed to reserve a spot or anything like that. I Googled "BMW manufacturing" to find the plant's website and in the results one of the sub-categories listed with the plant's website is "Ultimate BMW Experience". So, I clicked on it.

And here's what I found. For $99 you can do more than just tour the plant. You can get to have time on the Performance Center track, driving BMW's cars, with BMW driving instructors on hand. I've been active on Bimmerfest for 5 1/2 years and I've never heard of this. This was an offer I could not refuse. I one day driving course costs $650.

The experience starts at 1:15 PM and here's what you do:

*Don't Just Listen to the History of a Legend. LIVE IT.*

History's great BMWs weren't built to collect dust. That's why inside the Zentrum at Plant Spartanburg, these legendary vehicles are part of an extraordinary living museum. Your Ultimate BMW Experience includes a chance to appreciate these Ultimate Classics firsthand - and with visiting collectors and renowned experts on hand to share stories and highlight this rare series, Ultimate Classics is the premier showcase of historic BMWs in North America.
*Don't Just Read About the Birth of a BMW. EXPERIENCE IT.*

As you walk toward the plant, you think of the millions of vehicles moving along the world's roads - and how from this place, there have come Ultimate Driving Machines of every shape, size and color. And from the moment you step inside, you realize what makes a BMW so much more than a car. Ultimate Touring gives you the access you've always dreamed of - to go inside Plant Spartanburg's main production area, to see the inner workings of a world-class manufacturing facility, to observe best practices in sustainability and efficiency and, most importantly, to witness the birth of a BMW for yourself.
*Don't Just Watch Someone Else Behind the Wheel of a BMW. DRIVE IT.*

Driving a BMW is about engaging the senses - feeling the pull of a curve and your back pressed against the seat, looking ahead for what's next down the road and hearing the roar of the engine as you step on the throttle with confidence. With Ultimate Driving, you're in the driver's seat during your Ultimate BMW Experience. Spend an afternoon on the track at the Performance Driving Center with a certified BMW instructor. Learn how to get the most out of every turn. Join your fellow drivers on the road for guided group excursions in the nearby mountains. With Ultimate Driving, you'll never forget why you came - or where the Ultimate Driving Machine got its name.

Let's get the word out here on the 'fest!!


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

That is good to know, thanks.

I would imagine the driving course under this program to be something similar to the driving courses one would receive under a PCD program? Maybe even less, since the entire program starts at 1:15pm?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

ahimanic said:


> That is good to know, thanks.
> 
> I would imagine the driving course under this program to be something similar to the driving courses one would receive under a PCD program? Maybe even less, since the entire program starts at 1:15pm?


I imagine the driving course with this event is probably an abbreviated version of the one for PCD. It also includes time on the off road course. I'll report back after I go in June.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Subscribed for more info and personal experiences


----------



## que syrah syrah (Mar 24, 2011)

1985mb said:


> subscribed for more info and personal experiences


+1


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

I did this last June. You start in the museum where you watch a brief video on the factory. This is followed by the factory tour (X5 and X6 only, as the X3 is built in a separate building). Once the tour is complete, you drive your own car from the museum to the performance center across the street. We had about 5 minutes of "classroom" time followed by approx. 45 minutes on the track. We each got a few laps in a 650i, 750Li, M5 and X5M. (Note: this was June 2010, so no guarantee the cars are the same now). Once that was complete, we transitioned to X5's to do the offroad course, also for about 45 minutes. Once that was complete, we went back to the track to do a ride along in an M5 (so-called, "hot laps"). This was an additional charge of approx. $25. All in all, a fun experience.

I've never done PCD, but my brother just did it yesterday. From his description, PCD gets you a more private factory tour (i.e., 4 to 6 people instead of 20 to 30) and includes the same offroad course and hot laps (at no charge). As for the track, the total driving time seems greater with more varied exercises during PCD, but you don't have the opportunity to drive anything other than the car which is most similar to the one you are picking up. Pro: more driving time/exercises. Con: no opportunity to experience different cars.


----------



## que syrah syrah (Mar 24, 2011)

97X said:


> I did this last June. You start in the museum where you watch a brief video on the factory. This is followed by the factory tour (X5 and X6 only, as the X3 is built in a separate building). Once the tour is complete, you drive your own car from the museum to the performance center across the street. We had about 5 minutes of "classroom" time followed by approx. 45 minutes on the track. We each got a few laps in a 650i, 750Li, M5 and X5M. (Note: this was June 2010, so no guarantee the cars are the same now). Once that was complete, we transitioned to X5's to do the offroad course, also for about 45 minutes. Once that was complete, we went back to the track to do a ride along in an M5 (so-called, "hot laps"). This was an additional charge of approx. $25. All in all, a fun experience.
> 
> I've never done PCD, but my brother just did it yesterday. From his description, PCD gets you a more private factory tour (i.e., 4 to 6 people instead of 20 to 30) and includes the same offroad course and hot laps (at no charge). As for the track, the total driving time seems greater with more varied exercises during PCD, but you don't have the opportunity to drive anything other than the car which is most similar to the one you are picking up. Pro: more driving time/exercises. Con: no opportunity to experience different cars.


Thank you for the detailed experience 97X. I just took delivery of my 550i xDrive and was unable to take PCD. I am thinking about just going down to SC and taking the 2 day driving school. Kind of pricey but sounds like fun.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

As we go to SC a couple of times a year via I-26, I sent an email to get more info.

Thanks for the post!:thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Bump

Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer App


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*PCD next Year.*




97X said:


> I did this last June. You start in the museum where you watch a brief video on the factory. This is followed by the factory tour (X5 and X6 only, as the X3 is built in a separate building). Once the tour is complete, you drive your own car from the museum to the performance center across the street. We had about 5 minutes of "classroom" time followed by approx. 45 minutes on the track. We each got a few laps in a 650i, 750Li, M5 and X5M. (Note: this was June 2010, so no guarantee the cars are the same now). Once that was complete, we transitioned to X5's to do the offroad course, also for about 45 minutes. Once that was complete, we went back to the track to do a ride along in an M5 (so-called, "hot laps"). This was an additional charge of approx. $25. All in all, a fun experience.
> 
> I've never done PCD, but my brother just did it yesterday. From his description, PCD gets you a more private factory tour (i.e., 4 to 6 people instead of 20 to 30) and includes the same offroad course and hot laps (at no charge). As for the track, the total driving time seems greater with more varied exercises during PCD, but you don't have the opportunity to drive anything other than the car which is most similar to the one you are picking up. Pro: more driving time/exercises. Con: no opportunity to experience different cars.


Thanks for the detailed description. Our Lease on our 2009 335i comes up next March, and we are thinking of doing the PCD in 2012. We are very excited about it , glad to hear about your brothers experience. Maybe we could do the PCD , and do the extra tour like you did before we pick up our car , and then be able to drive more cars !!. We would then take a few weeks and drive across country back to San Diego. We are assuming the Soutthern Route would be better as far as weather related issues ,as opposed to going across the MidWest in late March , early April. Any suggestions from folks who have driven cross country. We have not done that yet. Thanks . Feel free to PM if you like :thumbup:


----------

